# Oak Openings Open House At Lou Campbell State Nature Preserve May 18



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The Natural Areas Discovery series event at Lou Campbell State Nature Preserve on Sunday, May 18 will give visitors a rare glimpse of an endangered landscape at a preserve that is generally open to the public only by permit. The public open house from noon to 4 p.m. is in conjunction with other Oak Openings activities at local parks and natural areas across Lucas County. 5/8/08

More...


----------

